# Reese and newbies waiting thread



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Saw both my girls bred back in February. Neither came back into heat, and are starting too look a bit full in the belly. Reese is the black and 'spotted ears' (newbie) is the brown. Both had twins last time as ff's. newbie due July 14 and Reese due July 18th. Was told they both milked extremely well, for almost 10 months. Look forward to milking the girls. And getting some cute floppy eared babies. Hopefully they both settled, but so far I'm thinking they did.  8 weeks left

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Newbie definitely looks pregnant to me! Reese isn't too big, but can fill out soon  

Haha that turkey in the back is a crack-up!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Yea Reese has always been a real slender girl. And that white turkey and I have problems, he hates me and well I feel the same! Haha

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Here I go again. Haha. Newbie is definitely showing now, I can feel baby(ies) kicking. 5wks 3 days until day 150. Reese I'm still questioning. She looks fuller, maybe her bag is a little puffy (she always has a flabby udder) just not positive yet if she's expecting. I did see her heat and some stuff on her behind back in feb. She's always a skinny girl, and this is the biggest I've seen her. Just not sure on her yet. But she would have 6wk 1 day until day 150. Wishing these girls well. And feels soooooo good to have due dates!! Yay!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I just realized that I had mixed the two names up in this last post! The brown one is definitely pregnant and the black one is most likely. That will hopefully clear it up a little  The brown one has gotten huge!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls! Good luck with kidding!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Newbie has 4 weeks left!! Still questioning Reese, attached pics, what y'all think?

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Newbie is huge! Looking at her reminds me of how close my girl is. And I'm no good for pooch shots but Reese's udder looks kinda poofy and her right side looks like she has a wee little babby nested inside to me  They're both beautiful girls though!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Newbie has 18 days till day 150 (from the first day of breeding for 3 days) she is growing so fast!!

Reese I believe is pregnant, I think she's carrying a single very low. But I'm still only 80% sure. 22-25 days left for her.

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

16 days, I swear I'm so excited to see these kids, I'm going to start counting the hours!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

sandhillfarm said:


> 16 days, I swear I'm so excited to see these kids, I'm going to start counting the hours!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


I know what you mean... Torture, torture! Kidding season is always equally a blessing and a curse


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Yay!!! 14 days to go AND I'm 98% sure I felt a baby in Reese too. She has 18 days to go!!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Day 140!!!! For newbie! Reese is day 136. Getting excited

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

They are sweet! Wow only 10 days away!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Kidding stall ready, hair cuts tomorrow, maybe a feet trim. They finally starting to act preggo. So close now! After my last doe went early I've been nervous, but I think they're safe after this weekend. Yay

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Hair cuts and feet are done, day 143! Woohoo one more week!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I am excited for you! I remember when we were counting down the hours. Of course, she ended up going a day early while I was jogging. I guess she couldn't wait 1 more hour.  I was happy to come home to three healthy kids though. Our babies are already 15 weeks old, it's crazy how fast time flies!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Newbie is day 146 and no ligs this morning. No goo, but will be watching like a hawk! Will get pics in a few.

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Well ligs kinda came back, 

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

4am check, no ligs all mush, hard udder, talking squatting to pee a lot since 12am.. Restless. Won't stop hollering unless I'm rubbing her, and if I stop she starts pawing my lap. Occasional panting too. Pretty sure we have pre labor, as I've seen no goo yet. But her facial expressions say pain. Her eyes look like a movie when they come all bug eyed. It's kinda funny. Hope she has them quick as we're suppose to go to the zoo at 10. Looks like I may not be going. 

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Here's some pics I just took, she's attached to me big time. Looks hollow full and posts, as she pawing my lap again

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Any kids yet?


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Yay we have babies! Going to birth announcements!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Woo Hoo!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Up next is Reese she's on day 143 

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

No real udder yet. Guess she's waiting till the last minute. Will post pics of Reese tomorrow. Newbie and babies doing great have boy on bottle since he'll need to be sold soon.

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Reese had her baby!!!! Will post pics and birth story his evening!!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Whoo hoo! :wahoo: Cant wait to see her/him!!! And super glad that she was actually pregnant.


----------

